

Ask PG: Have You Ever Considered Creating A Designer News? - dglassan

It seems like an HN clone focused on design would be helpful to a lot of startups/hackers that info/resources/help/feedback regarding the design of their startups.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
splatcollision
Design is Hacking or Hacking is Design - if you're interested in design links,
post them. I'll upvote them!

------
rabidonrails
<http://www.goodfuckingdesignadvice.com> \-- I'm pretty sure this is good
f*cking design advice.

------
iisbum
I have a design link sites, that I moved over to HN look/feel recently:
<http://www.uberlook.com>

~~~
Dramatize
90% of the articles are link bait lists.

------
hassaanm
I think there is one, with a similar design to HN. I can't seem to recall the
site's name though. Sorry.

------
vorador
Here it is : <http://undrln.com>

~~~
guynamedloren
barely. Look at the top 10 submitted articles. How much do they have to do
with design (if any)? It's like a crappy version of HN.

